# Hello



## sprocket1958 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi new to the forum and after a bit of advice, i am building my grandson an electric car using the parts from a mobility scooter, it has a PG Drives Technology D50746.04 controller, what i would like to know is there any way to reprogram the controller so that i can use a simple on off switch as a throttle, as it is now if you disconnect and re connect the power you have to reset the unit before it will start, thanks in advance Graham


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

On-off switches are a very bad idea as a throttle substitute.Your grandson will not enjoy it with jerky acceleration and deceleration and no control over speed.


----------



## sprocket1958 (Jan 9, 2020)

Very true a soft start would be better, have to see if I can rig something up using the paddle switch.


----------

